# 20v MAX lithium batteries?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone know what the deal with the "MAX" 20v batts is? I see them in all different equipment brands (and I think the Black and Decker battery that the Chapin 20v sprayer uses may be one; correct me if I'm wrong).

Are all the "MAX" 20v batteries interchangeable regardless of brand or something?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone know what the deal with the "MAX" 20v batts is? I see them in all different equipment brands (and I think the Black and Decker battery that the Chapin 20v sprayer uses may be one; correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Are all the "MAX" 20v batteries interchangeable regardless of brand or something?


I'd be surprised if they are interchangeable. Several years ago I wanted to get a battery operated palm sander. Black and decker didn't have one and I found another brand (can't remember which one) that had an identical looking 20v battery. But the b&d battery wouldn't fit it. The "tab" on the battery that allows it to fit the black and decker products was on the opposite side on the other brand. There were videos online how to snap of the tab to make it universal but I didn't want to get into that.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Several years ago I wanted to get a battery operated palm sander. Black and decker didn't have one and I found another brand (can't remember which one) that had an identical looking 20v battery. But the b&d battery wouldn't fit it.


Interesting. I was wondering about this because they're all called "20V MAX", regardless of brand, which seems like a trade-name, implying some sort of possible standard of compatibility.

It sounds like it's not full compatibility.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Green I think what you're seeing is just evidence that DeWalt, Porter-Cable, Black & Decker, and Craftsman are all subsidiaries of Stanley Black & Decker.

It looks like all of those have a "20V MAX" battery, but other brands like Bosch, Rigid, Milwaukee, and Ryobi do not.

I think I have read some of the same comments that @TN Hawkeye mentioned - the batteries are basically the same shape, but have tabs in different locations for each brand.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Ware, that's interesting info, and the chart is extremely informative.

But there is also at least one other company (and maybe more) that have 20v max equipment/batteries. That is Worx/Rockwell (Positec, according to the chart). I wonder what the relation or arrangement is there.

And then other brands (like Kobalt/Lowes) have other voltage (e.g. 24V) "MAX" batts. In fact, Kobalt seems to also have 20V MAX batts, too. I wonder if "MAX" is brand name, battery standard, or what...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> ...But there is also at least one other company (and maybe more) that have 20v max equipment/batteries. That is Worx/Rockwell (Positec, according to the chart). I wonder what the relation or arrangement is there...


It looks like Positec is a Chinese company that has a history of infringing on trademarks.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

DeWalt markets their batteries as 20V and that's the max voltage, but they all run at a nominal 18V. There are some adapters you can use for 18V/20V batteries to make them compatible with other brand tools.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> It looks like Positec is a Chinese company that has a history of infringing on trademarks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> DeWalt markets their batteries as 20V and that's the max voltage, but they all run at a nominal 18V. There are some adapters you can use for 18V/20V batteries to make them compatible with other brand tools.


Good point. They do asterisk the "20V MAX" on their packaging and include a fine print blurb that that says "Maximum initial voltage (measured without a workload) is 20 volts. Nominal voltage is 18".

I still buy their stuff though. :thumbup:


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > DeWalt markets their batteries as 20V and that's the max voltage, but they all run at a nominal 18V. There are some adapters you can use for 18V/20V batteries to make them compatible with other brand tools.
> ...


DeWalt makes great tools! I believe they marketed 20V to sound like they're powerful but to also differentiate a different line of their cordless tools that has more circuitry for smarter power control, like Makita's star batteries.

I just wanted to point out how most tools in the 18V/20V systems run on the same power. The connectors/tabs are different, but there are adapters to mate ecosystems together. For the most part, you're fine doing it for the one-off tool in a different brand if you're a home DIYer. But if you're going to constantly use that tool daily, you may cause damage to the tool or battery due to improper power.

More info here. https://www.protoolreviews.com/news/safety-third-battery-adapters/13105/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe that Milwaukee has the "18V" name TradeMarked which is why you don't see anyone else using that in their products as they all have about the same battery voltage. As for interchangeable batteries, MAC/Dewalt are the only 2 that I know of that can be interchanged as they are both owned by Stanley/B&D.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > DeWalt markets their batteries as 20V and that's the max voltage, but they all run at a nominal 18V. There are some adapters you can use for 18V/20V batteries to make them compatible with other brand tools.
> ...


I think you guys are onto something...

"__V Max" might just generally mean "maximum voltage". I never even thought of that...to me, "20V Max" was some sort of gimmicky marketing term connoting "lots of power" or some such nonsense like that.

That would definitely explain the popularity or frequency of the text "__V Max" printed on batteries, regardless of their trade name or interchangeability.

Anyone ever seen "Max" preceded by any number other than 20V?


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Mad Max :mrgreen:


----------

